# Streaks when i open my windows.. grrrr



## Widdlez (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

can someone help me.

Every time i wash my car or open the window when its wet i get some horrible disgusting streaks. I don't know why they occur.

How can i get rid of them?

Thanks


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Use a glass cleaner and then a sealant like Zaino Z2.


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

Try cleaning the rubber seal where the glass slides into the door as there a lot of dirt down there too , specially if you car spends any time under trees .


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Widdlez said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can someone help me.
> 
> ...


Obvious to me but will share.

Why not, not open your windows until dry? :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Mk1 TT? Are the streaks in the same place every time?

If they are random then as stated above the window rubber needs cleaning (weak dettol and toothbrush with window down to gain access and remove door card).

If in the same place (mine is a vertical streak about the middle of the window) then someone may have been a bit over exuberant when lubing the window mechanism and got some on the hidden additional felt support in the door  I cleaned mine with some fairy liquid, toothbrush and some arm dislocation to get at it!!!! Its gradually getting better with time.

Stu.


----------

